# Alternative treatment i.e. TCM after 1st failed IVF cycle



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Dear All,

I am new to IVF and have just had our first cycle failed which was confirmed on 21st of Jun). Hugely disappointed, of course. DH (40 yr) and I (35 yr) are not quite sure what to do now. Our failed cycle was fresh transfer, we've had 11 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised, 5 embryos, 1 grew till day 5 (this was the fresh transferred one, grade B+) , and 1 grew till day 6 (it is frozen now, grade B-)
I've been diagnosed endometriosis in last September after trying for a baby naturally for two years. Then I've had the 'key whole' surgery to remove the endometriosis in Nov last year. My blood test showed low AMH (4) in end of Mar, hence we have decided to start trying IVF in CRGH. BTW, DH's semen analysis was normal. 
Our consultant, J Ben Nagi at CRGH has concluded that it was an unexplained cause, most of the failed cycle is due to the embryo quality as it had nothing to do with the womb as everything was perfect for the transfer. 
So we can do another transfer to deliver the frozen embryo, either straight away or have a few months break.

Since we've found out it was a BFN, we started thinking what we should do. I've put my story on a few forum and many kinds advices. Most people takes a break after a negative cycle. Then I have found a TCM clinic (http://www.tcm-healthcare.co.uk/) which seems quite convincing. We are thinking to go for the TCM treatment which is mainly herbal medicine while we are having the break. Probably about 3 months.

The talk that I have had with the TCM clinic is very convincing, similar to their website contents, their treatment should improve AMH which eventually help patient to achieve the natural pregnancy. Well, husband and I both think we will not rely on the TCM treatment however will take it as an alternative while we are recovering from the failed cycle.

Has anyone tried/thought of TCM treatment? Or any advice? 
I just wanted to see what people will do after a failed cycle. We have been so disappointed after the BFN, it is depressing, frustrating, but we just have to cope with it don't we.

Wish everyone best of luck 
Bonbon xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi bonbon
I think there is a huge misconception around AMH. This hormone was measured by IVF doctors in order to make a decision on the drugs dosage. It doesn't mean that your eggs will finish tomorrow. Yes it is an indicator that you need to hurry up and not wait for like 5 years, but doesn't mean your eggs are going to finish soon.
My take on this is now that you have had the endo removed continue trying naturally in between IVF cycles. 
Personally I wouldn't try alternative medicine as none of these things are scientifically proven


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Efi, glad to see you here  
How are you doing? 
Thanks for the advice. Yes, I agree that TCM is not scientifically proven, but you know sometimes the traditional secret method just works. I am originally from China and have lived in the UK for more than 15 years. Normally I do not rely on herbal medicine however I don't think it would harm your body. All my family and myself have had so many herbal medicines and none of them hurts you. Although they probably won't fix the issue I think it is worth to try. Anyway, I am still thinking, will see how my mind goes. I will keep you posted  
Best 
Bonbonxx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Doesn't hurt to try I guess
Just don't give up on natural conception. No reason now that you had endo removed. 
For a friend of mind it took her two years to conceive but once she did it stuck there. What worked for her is was clomid. Try this before another IVF.
I conceive easily but miscarry easily. I am 39 now so time
Is running out for my eggs. And we have male factor as well. But again lige is unpredictable


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

I was so worried about my egg reservation too and that is why I tried IVF. 
I told myself  that no matter how many times it fails, I will not stop trying. You too Efi, don't stop! I believe we will become mother one day, sooner or later. Be positive!
Clomid? Don't we need perscription? I will do some search now. 
Have you thought about freeze some eggs? So that you have piece of mind that you don't need to rush too much? I think things will be better if we feel safe that we don't have to compete with time. Mental game I guess. 
take care
Bon xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

I m trying Bonbon but fact is I am 39 now and time not on my side. And There is a point that you say enough is enough. Also truth is that I am not sure I want to be a mum way over 40. Chances are that If I don't have a succesful pregnancy by my next birthday I will give up. We have had so much heartache that it has taken a lot out of the excitement of having a baby. Plus we have severe male factor. And three miscarriages  one confirmed T21...(actually this was a termination at 17 weeks...)
Clomid: this was prescribed to my friend when she visited a doctor in greece. I am not sure what they do here. But yes it is always with prescription.
Good luck and continue naturally as well as IVF. There is no reason it can't happen for you


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Darling don't give up. It will happen on day. I know many relatives and friends get pregnant on their 40s...! So be positive! 
I went to the TCM clinic yesterday and the doctor prescribed some herbal medicine for me. The chinese traditional health care is totally different to the western way. What it does is using the herbal medicine which is good for a part of your body (my problem is with my liver and kidney which are affecting the chance of getting pregnant. This may sound unbelievable however I understand the culture which makes me wanted to try. I will try natural pregnancy for 3-6 months while taking the herbal medicine , if nothing happens, I will then transfer the frozen embryo. 
I am now in my first ovulation cycle and tomorrow I will probably start taking the medicine. let's see how it goes. 
How are you doing with your cycle?
Bonbon xx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Bonbon
May i ask how they end up on the conclusion that it is the liver and the kidney?
I wonder whether I should give it a go as well. Don't know. I guess I am deflated and depressed right now


----------



## bonbon2017 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey Efi， 
I know how it feels but please be positive. Being negative won't help but will make things worse. You know your body doesn't like being negative/depressed, these affect fertility. 
The doctor measures the pulse, inspecting the tongue, skin, and eyes, and looking at the eating and sleeping habits as well a few other things. Base on these the doctor concluded where my main issues are. It is well known that chinese doctor needs years of practical experience in order to be able to give accurate conclusions. 
Each person is different, comparing to the western medicine which uses scientific method e.g. blood test, scans, etc, Chinese way rely on personal analysis. 
My blood test, uters scan, follicle scan, embryo growth/transfer, are all at good level based on CRGH's record, however they cannot explain what has gone wrong. 
I am not trying to debate but to compare the two different methods. I think they both have advantages/disadvantages. Hence I've decided to try a Chinese few months before considering another transfer. 
Here is their website just in case you'd like to know a bit more. 
Take care
Bonbon xx


----------

